# 6D Coming Nov. 30th?



## mariusx1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Was just searching for news on the 6D release date and found this, posted just minutes ago. Not sure if it's a reliable source, but it almost makes it sound like there'll be a 6D + 24-70 f/4 L kit and another 6D + 24-105 f/4 L kit released on November 30th. Like all these rumors, I guess only time will tell if it's true...

http://insidechina.onehotspots.com/canons-decision-on-november-30-digital-camera-info-the-launch-of-the-eos-6d/80039/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=canons-decision-on-november-30-digital-camera-info-the-launch-of-the-eos-6d


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 16, 2012)

mariusx1 said:


> Was just searching for news on the 6D release date and found this, posted just minutes ago.



German retailers state Jan 2013 as delivery date, so "release" is relative - but I really hope the first week of December will be the time when we get the some conclusive reviews and I can make up my mind what ff body to buy.


----------



## Tozz (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like some ppl in Asia already got the 6D

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotois/sets/72157632025426450/with/8190988606/


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tozz said:


> Looks like some ppl in Asia already got the 6D



Unless it's just the camera shell, I hope they post the first high iso raw shots of their doorknobs soon :->


----------



## dpollitt (Nov 17, 2012)

Interesting. I wonder if it is for the media and is a demo/test unit. Waaaant!


----------



## Stewart-WCC (Nov 17, 2012)

Getting lots of mixed signals on this. I spoke with Canon Europe on Thurs 15th and was told it has been released in small numbers in Japan but general release in Europe will be December. Have checked Yodabashi website and see in it is for preorder so has it been released there or not.


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Nov 17, 2012)

I feel like when first time was waiting for my first DSLR (Canon 550d/T2i) with big, big expectations three years ago, counting every day until release. Now I have exactly the same situation... and cant wait to see first review and photo/video samples comparison.


----------



## karen.tao (Nov 17, 2012)

It says here on yodobashi camera & bic camera that it will be released on the 30th of Nov.

http://www.yodobashi.com/%E3%82%AD%E3%83%A4%E3%83%8E%E3%83%B3-EOS-6D-%E3%83%9C%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3/pd/100000001001617001/

http://www.biccamera.com/bicbic/jsp/w/catalog/detail.jsp?JAN_CODE=4960999964508


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 17, 2012)

karen.tao said:


> It says here on yodobashi camera & bic camera that it will be released on the 30th of Nov.



I guess Canon will really try to get this camera out due to the d600 competition - but delays are not unheard of in Canon-land , so a date on some retailer web site is not necessarily reliable. But I'm curious what the mystery menu is about!


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Nov 17, 2012)

Most of UK stores Canon 6D release date: late November - early December and found one store which seems like have more details about Canon EOS Wireless remote Features: http://www.1stcameras.com/All-Categories/Cameras/Digital-SLR-Cameras/EOS-6D-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body


----------



## leolol (Nov 17, 2012)

As you can see on the 7 photo in the flickr set it says "sample" on the pentaprism


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 18, 2012)

leolol said:


> As you can see on the 7 photo in the flickr set it says "sample" on the pentaprism



Elementary, Mr. Holmes  ...but it may still be functional as a "not for sale" sample for a retailer, so maybe it won't be until December to see some reviews or non-Canon sample shots.


----------



## prjkt (Nov 18, 2012)

Australian release date 30-11-12

https://www.canon.com.au/cashback


----------



## leolol (Nov 18, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> leolol said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see on the 7 photo in the flickr set it says "sample" on the pentaprism
> ...



It obviously is functional because the same guy posted a whole bunch of images taken with the 6d (removed exif)  I´m getting better, dont I?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 18, 2012)

leolol said:


> It obviously is functional because the same guy posted a whole bunch of images taken with the 6d (removed exif)  I´m getting better, dont I?



Thanks for the hint - last time I looked it was only the unboxing. But next to removing the exif, the images are downsized for the free flickr account, too - so it's rather worthless I'm afraid.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Nov 19, 2012)

the sooner the better! hope for some xmas promotions as well! but probably not..


----------



## Pag (Nov 19, 2012)

At a trade show here in Canada, the rep told me the 6D would be available "mid-December" but wouldn't be more specific than that.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> the sooner the better! hope for some xmas promotions as well! but probably not..



Since a lot of people who want Canon, but not the €3000 5d3 or older 5d2 are waiting for the 6d, I guess there won't be any promotions or price drops for ~2 month after general availability.


----------



## prjkt (Nov 19, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> pakosouthpark said:
> 
> 
> > the sooner the better! hope for some xmas promotions as well! but probably not..
> ...


If you're lucky enough to be in AUS, Canon are offering $300 cashback on the 6D/24-105, probably just to get rid of the lenses prior to the new 24-70 f/4

Tempted to take up this offer and get the lens for ~$500 more than I'd pay for just the body


----------



## WSMyles (Nov 21, 2012)

A dealership here in Oz claims (on FB) that the 6D has hit Canon HQ and is already on a truck to them. No indication though on when they are likely to be available for delivery to customers though.


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Nov 21, 2012)

New Wi-Fi "EOS Remote "Demo straight from Japan. Nice how fast wi-fi really works.

Canon EOS 6D Wi-Fi "EOS Remote "Demo


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 21, 2012)

Denisas Pupka said:


> New Wi-Fi "EOS Remote "Demo straight from Japan. Nice how fast wi-fi really works.



Yawn ... does what is supposed to to (the mobile interface was already in screenshots). 

It would be much more interesting to know how long the battery lasts with wifi on (or gps) and if there'll be a sdk so 3rd parties can program apps that go beyond the basic focus & shoot of Canon.


----------

